# 8 more buckets of tooling moved to the basement .



## mmcmdl (Nov 29, 2019)

So I keep on mentioning " dreamers " and no-one seems to have heard of them . These were made by Cleveland Twist Specialty  . These are a drill and combined reamer ,a pic of one will be posted . I have more than a few of these .


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 29, 2019)

The pics turned out better than expected .


----------



## Janderso (Nov 29, 2019)

From a production stand point, that's a win-win!
I've seen the drill-tap[ combination but not these.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 29, 2019)

That's pretty cool (if they work), never heard of these either. Do they work well as for intended purpose?


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 29, 2019)

They produce a straight hole to a specified diameter . Off to the basement again !  At one point in the carreer I had specialty tools made thru Valenite etc . Saved the company money .


----------



## chips&more (Nov 29, 2019)

I have a complete set of them. Have had them for at least 30 years. Can recall only one time using one out of the set, LOL. Don’t see them very often? That’s all I know, good luck.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 29, 2019)

I have heard of them but I've never seen one. I thought they were like the unicorn.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 29, 2019)

Huh, dreamers, whodathunk? Once in a blue moon I go into the local Re-Store and find some crazy stuff. I was looking through the tools and saw this weird drill/reamer. At first I thought it was some kind of home mod but when I realized it had the flutes from the drill tip were not the same height as the reamer section and how nicely done it was it dawned on my noob brain this wasn't a hack job. Made by Mohawk. I asked the lady and she said does it have a sticker? Nope, $1, ok. Still not used it as I've not needed a hole drilled and reamed .570...someday.


----------



## hman (Dec 1, 2019)

That may well be a combination drill-counterbore.  The diameter difference looks a bit large for a pilot bit and reamer.  Great price, in any case!


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 1, 2019)

Until this thread I'd never heard of dreamers. I'm sure mmcmdl has tons of stuff I've never heard of. I hope to see other expert level stuff he's got stashed away.

I've gotten so many crazy things out of that ReStore. Some brand new files, $1 ea. Two milk crates full of pneumatics with these 8 odd "air motors" with rubber air lines, air switches and a completely plumbed in panel with 3 pneumatic foot controls with all brass fittings. $100. Couldn't pass it up. Sometimes I think their SO decided to clean the garage and just drops a load at ReStore. No rhyme or reason and often it's brand new.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 1, 2019)

Pics to come tonight .


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 1, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> Until this thread I'd never heard of dreamers.



These are specialized tools . One use for these dreamers …………………………….developing the Drones for the DOD many of the parts of the planes were breakaway . When they landed on a ship into a net , they wanted the landing gear , wings etc to pop off and not break . The tools were used for spring loaded ball joints and tolerances were within .001 . It's very easy to hold a thou on a cnc when only one tool was used . They do drill and ream in one shot also which saves production time .

I use these all the time to make inspection gages also when balls are involved . Very accurate .


----------

